# هل تقبل هذا ؟؟؟؟



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعضاء المنتدي الاعزاء مسيحيين و مسلمين*

*سوف اسال سؤالا و اريد ممن يجيبني ان يجيب بوضوح و ان يقول " مبررات " اجابته بكل صراحه :*

*اخي المسيحي ..هل تقبل ان تقام صلاة الجمعه في الكنيسة كبرهان علي الوحدة الوطنية ؟؟؟؟*

*اخي المسلم..هل تقبل ان يقام قداس الاحد في المسجد كبرهان علي الوحدة الوطنية ؟؟؟؟*

*سؤالي غريب و لكنه له مبرراته ..*
*و مبرراته " الاغرب من السؤال نفسه " قد حدثت بالفعل و تجدونها في هذا الفيديو :*

[YOUTUBE]0h-aEFMNkT4[/YOUTUBE]

*الاجابة بنعم او لا ..مع ذكر سبب القبول او الرفض بمنتهي الصراحة و الموضوعيه .*​


----------



## staregypt (26 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم
اذا كان فيه
مصلحة البلد
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2011)

متابع للنهاية سيكون ردى عليك


----------



## marcelino (26 نوفمبر 2011)

لا أقبل اطلاقا ​


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

> _لا اقبل لان هذا ليس برهانا كافيا علي التسامح او الوحدة الوطنية_



تم التصويت لصالح ذلك الأختيار الأنسب لرأيئ ..

==

*رأيئ* : التسامح و الوحدة صفات إيجابية أنحني لها أحتراماً ، 

لكن أسلوب المظهرية و التبطين لم و لن يُقبل إطلاقاً لأننا لسنا أطفال نجتر بالخداع المنمق ،

أيضاً أرحب بروح المحبة المتبادلة دون المساس بشعائر الصلوات *لكلا الطرفين* ، لأن للكنيسة طراز 

معماري يختلف *مضمونه* عن المسجد و ذلك المظهر يتوافر به مقومات العبادة المؤهلة لسمو الروح ،

صحيح " إن أجتمع أثنان أو ثلاثة هناك أكون بوسطهم " لكن ليس أي أجتماع سيكون الرب بوسطنا ،

لو كان لا يفرق متطلبات و مراسم المكان عند ربنا ، ما كان طلب خيمة الإجتماع بمواصفات خاصة ،

و كان يكتفي بمجرد دعوة الناس للصلاة فقط ..

جوهر سبب أختلاف المكان و شروط متطلباته فذلك يرجع إجابته لربنا شخصياً ..

==

bye ..


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> *تم التصويت لصالح ذلك الأختيار الأنسب لرأيئ ..*
> 
> *==*
> 
> ...



* رد موضوعي ممتاز*
*:big29::big29::big29::big29:*​


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مُتشكر لأخواتي المقيّمين لشخصي ..


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم التصويت لصالح ذلك الأختيار الأنسب لرأيئ ..
 
 ==
 
 رأيئ : التسامح و الوحدة صفات إيجابية أنحني لها أحتراماً ، 
 
 لكن أسلوب المظهرية و التبطين لم و لن يُقبل إطلاقاً لأننا لسنا أطفال نجتر بالخداع المنمق ،
 
 أيضاً أرحب بروح المحبة المتبادلة دون المساس بشعائر الصلوات لكلا الطرفين ، لأن للكنيسة طراز 
 
 معماري يختلف مضمونه عن المسجد و ذلك المظهر يتوافر به مقومات العبادة المؤهلة لسمو الروح ،
 
 صحيح " إن أجتمع أثنان أو ثلاثة هناك أكون بوسطهم " لكن ليس أي أجتماع سيكون الرب بوسطنا ،
 
 لو كان لا يفرق متطلبات و مراسم المكان عند ربنا ، ما كان طلب خيمة الإجتماع بمواصفات خاصة ،
 
 و كان يكتفي بمجرد دعوة الناس للصلاة فقط ..
 
 جوهر سبب أختلاف المكان و شروط متطلباته فذلك يرجع إجابته لربنا شخصياً ..
 
 ==
 
 bye ..*​


----------



## فيروتينا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الصلاه هى عباره عن إتصال و حوار بينى و بين ربنا و هى بكل طقوسها جزء هام فى العقيده
وبما أن المسلمين لا يقبلوا عقيدة المسيحيين و المسيحيين لا يقبلوا عقيدة المسلمين
فلا مجال للصلاه هنا أو هناك :smi411:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

لا طبعا لا اقبل
الكنيسه والقداسات المقامه فيها ليها طقواس وقدسيتها 
صعب جداااااااااااا ان تتنفذ في اي مكان تاني
والا هما في المسجد او اي مبني اخر
هايسمحوا لينا ببناء مذبح ؟

دا مش دليل علي التسامح ولا المحبه ولا اي شئ


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*



			لا اقبل لان هذا ليس برهانا كافيا علي التسامح او الوحدة الوطنية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *لا اقبل لان هذا يتنافي مع تعاليم الدين *​


 
*لا اقبل قطعيا بهذا.. لانه يتنافي اصلا مع تعاليم الدين سواء المسيحي او الاسلامي ..*​ 
*و لا اعتقد ان بالمسجد مكان لتناول جسد الرب و دمه لانهم يرفضون اصلا مبداء صلبه و موته ..*

*و لا الكنيسة تصلح لان يقف فيها امام مسلم و يتلو ادعيته النارية الناقمة علي " المغضوب عليهم و الضالين " بان ييتم اولادهم او يشتت شملهم او ياخذهم اخذ عزيز مقتدر .*​ 
*ايضا ..ما اكثر براهين المحبة و التسامح الانساني و التلاحم التي يمكن تقديمها من الطرفين دون التعرض للمعتقدات و المقدسات او تخطي الحدود التي هي اصلا فوارق جوهرية من السخف توحيدها في منظومة واحدة او اعادة صبها في قالب جديد متحرر ..الا اذا كنا ننوي اختراع دينا جديدا يضم هذا و ذاك بلا فوارق و لا حدود..و هو المستحيل بعينه الان .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

فيروتينا قال:


> الصلاه هى عباره عن إتصال و حوار بينى و بين ربنا و هى بكل طقوسها جزء هام فى العقيده
> وبما أن المسلمين لا يقبلوا عقيدة المسيحيين و المسيحيين لا يقبلوا عقيدة المسلمين
> فلا مجال للصلاه هنا أو هناك :smi411:


* ياريت تضمي صوتك للاستطلاع في اعلي الصفحة*
*شكرا لتفاعلك مع الموضوع*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا طبعا لا اقبل
> الكنيسه والقداسات المقامه فيها ليها طقواس وقدسيتها
> صعب جداااااااااااا ان تتنفذ في اي مكان تاني
> والا هما في المسجد او اي مبني اخر
> ...


*ممتاز ..الفوارق العقائدية جوهرية و هي واضحة وضوح الشمس..*
* و يكون " ليس من الحكمة.. و لا من المحبة.. و لا من الدين في شئ " ان نتغاضي عنها من اجل اي فلسفة وقتية او فكر حماسي مرفوض جملة و تفصيلا*​​​​


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة للكل

*شكراً اخي عصام علي دعوتك لي للموضوع *
*ولكن وبدون زعل ومن وجهة نظري أري هذا الموضوع عنصري وتعصبي من الدرجة الأولي *
*فحضرتك بعد طرحك للموضوع وللأستطلاع .... لم تقيم أحداً في الموضوع من المشاركين الا من رفضوا التواصل ... اما من قبل فأنت لم تعيره الأننتباه حتي *
*عذراً علي كلماتي ... أنا أسف فعلاً *

*ولكني كشخص أنا لست مع هذا أو ذاك*
*فالمسلم لا يحتاج الي كنيسة كي يقيم فيها صلاته ... علشان الجوامع علي قفا مين يشيل *
*وكما قيل قديماً .... عندما تري عدة مأذن فتأكد أن في الوسط منارة كنيسة *
*وأنا لا أحبذ هذا لأسباب أخري كثيرة واهمها أن هذه الكنيسة فيما بعد ستقلب الي مسجد كون أسم إله الأسلام ذكر فيها*

*أما من جهة صلاة المسيحين في جوامع ... فهذا من عاشر المستحيلات .... فهم كبشر لن يقبلوا وهذا سيكون بسبب خوفهم من نور المسيح .... *
*وثانياً المسيحي لا يحتاج لمكان عبادة ليصلي الي الله ... فنحن نصلي في كل مكان وفي كل حين وسيدنا فاحص القلوب والكلي وهو يعلم بما نرجوه ونصلي له*

*أخيراً .... أشكرك مرة أخري علي دعوتك .... وسامحني علي رأي الذي قد يظهر بالعدائي ولكنه لا يحمل اي شئ عدائي *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*


Twin قال:



 لم تقيم أحداً في الموضوع من المشاركين الا من رفضوا التواصل ... اما من قبل فأنت لم تعيره الأننتباه حتي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*و هذا هو المنطقي و الطبيعي اخي و ليس فيه ما يغضب احد.. لانه كيف سأقيم رأيا ارفضه من اساسه و لا اقبله الا اذا كنت منافقا و لا اعني ما اقوله ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *فالمسلم لا يحتاج الي كنيسة كي يقيم فيها صلاته ... علشان الجوامع علي قفا مين يشيل *





Twin قال:


> *هذه الكنيسة فيما بعد ستقلب الي مسجد كون أسم إله الأسلام ذكر فيها*​
> 
> *أما من جهة صلاة المسيحين في جوامع ... فهذا من عاشر المستحيلات .... فهم كبشر لن يقبلوا *​


 
*بالظبط كده ..*

*و لهذا فدعونا الا نخدع انفسنا بان " تخطي الحدود و الفوارق العقائدية الجوهرية ..محبة و تسامح "..فالكل يعلم النوايا الاسلامية " الغير طيبة " تجاه دور عبادة المسيحيين و تعريفها في قاموسهم بانها دور كفر و شرك واجبة التطهير بتحويلها لمساجد ..او الحرق ...و هذه النوايا الغير طيبة هي " معتقدات اصيلة مدعمة باسانيد قرانية " و تمثل ايمانا صميما عند المسلم و يستحيل تغييرها او استبدالها بفلسفة تحررية معاصرة اكثر تسامحا .*​


*ايضا ..ثابت في عقيدة المسلم انه " لا يهن للسلم و هوالاعلي"..و لذلك فهو حتما يرفض ان يدخل المسيحي مساجده ليصلي فيها صلاته التي يعتبرها المسلم اصلا كفرا و شركا..الا اذا كان مغلوبا مقهورا..و هذا عكس الواقع.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> تم التصويت


* شكرا للتفاعل و المشاركه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> نعم​
> 
> اذا كان فيه
> مصلحة البلد​


*و اذا اتضح ان هذا ظنك وحدك فقط و ليس رغبة الطرف الاخر حقا ؟؟؟*
*هل يغفر خوفك علي مصلحة البلد ساعتها تفريطك في مقدساتك من اجل وهم و سراب و خدعة اسمها وحدة وطنية لا يلتزم بتطبيق بنودها الا المسيحي وحده بينما يتنصل المسلم منها و يلتف عليها بشتي الطرق لانها تخالف ايمانه صراحة و تتنافي و قناعته الداخلية كمسلم ؟؟؟؟*​​​​


----------



## حسين دوكي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

_*طبعا لا اقبل هذا لا يدل علي التسامح في ادلة  واضحة ليست كهذه مثلا :*_
_*((. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.46. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ47. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟48. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.))*_
_*فهذه مثلا تدل علي التسامح ان احبه و و و لكن لا اجعله يصلي في بيت الله و هو عنده مليون مسجد هذا طبعا ارفضه لكن لو مفيش مساجد و خلاص المسلم مش عارف يصلي فين و مفيش حل غير انه يصلي في الكنيسة انا موافق زائد انه يصلي صلاة تخالف ما قاله السيد المسيح في بيت الله فكيف اسمح له ان يصلي في الكنيسة؟! :*_
_*(( 
. «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!6. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.7. وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.8. فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.))*_

_*فكيف اتركه يصلي في بيت الله صلاة تخالف صلاتنا و يعبد شخص غير الله و هو عنده مليون مسجد ؟!


*_


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا أقبل بهذا أطلاقا ....
تم التصويت *


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*في وصية قديمة بتقول في المكان الذي يختاره الرب *
التثنية : 12 
*13*. «اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْ أَنْ تُصْعِدَ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ تَرَاهُ.
14. بَل فِي *المَكَانِ* الذِي *يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ* فِي أَحَدِ أَسْبَاطِكَ. 
هُنَاكَ تُصْعِدُ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ وَهُنَاكَ تَعْمَلُ كُل *مَا أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهِ*. ​ 
*وفي العهد الجديد بيتكلِّم عن من يتكئ في هيكل وثن *
كورنثوس 8 : 10 
لأَنَّهُ إِنْ رَآكَ أَحَدٌ يَا مَنْ لَهُ عِلْمٌ *مُتَّكِئاً فِي هَيْكَلِ وَثَنٍ *
أَفَلاَ يَتَقَوَّى ضَمِيرُهُ إِذْ هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ حَتَّى يَأْكُلَ مَا ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ؟ ​*خلط الأمور ممنوع في العبادة للرب *

*ما رأيناه في كنيسة قصر الدوبارة ... سيدتان تصليان *

*إستثناء وليس قاعدة *

*إذا زارني صديق وصلي في بيتي هذا ليس معناه سيصلي كل يوم فيه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*1 -- لا علاقة لذلك ، بالوحدة الوطنية أو التسامح الدينى ، التى أساسها الحقوق المتساوية للطرفين 

فإن قلت أن من حقى أن أصلى فى أماكنهم ، وليس لهم نفس الحق ، فذلك هو الخطأ 

وأما أن أقول : كل واحد يصلى بالطريقة المقررة عنده ، وفى مكانه الخاص ، بدون أى مقاومة ولا مضايق ولا منع ، من أى طرف للآخر ، فذلك يكون هو الحق الذى يؤدى للتسامح من الطرفين ، ويؤدى للوحدة الوطنية

2 -- بالنسبة لنا نحن المسيحيين الآورثوذكس ، فلا يجوز إشتراك غير المؤمنين فى القداس ، من بعد إنتهاء قراءة الإنجيل والوعظة 

 ولكن قبل ذلك فلا مشكلة إطلاقاً ، لإتاحة الفرصة للجميع لسماع صوت الرب فى الإنجيل

3 -- بالنسبة لأن نصلى نحن فى مساجدهم ، ونقيم القداس فيها ، فذلك يعنى تحويلها لكنيسة ، وهم لن يقبلوا بذلك أبداً ، بل سيمنعوه ولو بإراقة الدماء

+++++ فأعتقد أنها قضية غير ممكنة الحدوث أبداً 
*


----------



## bob (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*للاسف مش لاقي حاجه في الاستطلاع تنفع 
لان الكنيسة ليها قدسيتها الكاملة للمسيحيين في حين المسجد ليه القدسية الكاملة للمسلمين مينفعش يبقي فيه رياء و شعارات الوحدة الوطنية بهدم هذه القدسية 
*


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لاء طبعا اازى  يعنى يقولو الله اكبر ف الكنيسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا اازى احنا نصلى ف الجامع اللى مفهوش مذبح الرب
ومفيش حاجة اسمها وحدة وطنية ف الحوار دة
كل واحد ولة عقيدتة والمفروض ليها احترامها


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاحباء :*
*حسين دوكي*
*رومان كاثوليك*
*استاذنا فريدي*
*الاخ الحبيب مكرم زكي*
*الاخ بوب.*
*شكرا جزيلا لردودكم الرائعة .*
*شكر خاص للاخوة  حسين و الاستاذ فريدي و الحبيب مكرم علي تحليلهم الناضج الملئ بالتبصر و الوعي لهذا الموقف .*
*و بالفعل ..فدليل المحبة و الوحدة الوطنية الامثل الذي يمكن ان يقدمه كلا الطرفين للاخر هو ان يترك كل طرف الطرف الاخر ليمارس عبادته بمنتهي الحرية ودون اي ممانعة او مضايقة " و كل في دور عبادته " دون مساس او تعدي علي الاخر ..فالاحترام المتبادل لمعتقدات الغير هو اول مظاهر المحبة الفعلية بين المختلفين في العقائد و الدليل الحقيقي علي الرغبة الحقيقية في الوحده و المساواة و التلاحم و نبذ الشقاقات .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ومفيش حاجة اسمها وحدة وطنية ف الحوار دة
> كل واحد ولة عقيدتة والمفروض ليها احترامها


*شكرا للرد الناضج الواعي*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*


fredyyy قال:



ما رأيناه في كنيسة قصر الدوبارة ... سيدتان تصليان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


fredyyy قال:


> *إستثناء وليس قاعدة *
> 
> *إذا زارني صديق وصلي في بيتي هذا ليس معناه سيصلي كل يوم فيه *



*لكن ماذا تفعل يا استاذ فريدي اذا كانت افكار و معتقدات صديقك هذا تقول انه من حقه ان يستولي علي بيتك بعد اول زياره و لمجرد انه صلي فيه ..و ان ما تعتبره انت الان استثناءا ينبغي ان تقبله كقاعده في المستقبل ؟؟؟*
*و اسمع القصة :*
*وحين أذن مؤذن للصلاة وكان عمربن الخطاب جالساً في كنيسة القيامة خرج مسرعاً ليصلي خارج الكنيسة في الأرض الفضاء أمامها, وقال للبطاركة:*
*((لو صليت داخل الكنيسة لأخذها المسلمون من بعدي وقالوا "هنا صلى عمر")).*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> _*طبعا لا اقبل هذا لا يدل علي التسامح *_
> _* زائد انه يصلي صلاة تخالف ما قاله السيد المسيح في بيت الله فكيف اسمح له ان يصلي في الكنيسة؟! :*_
> 
> _*فكيف اتركه يصلي في بيت الله صلاة تخالف صلاتنا و يعبد شخص غير الله و هو عنده مليون مسجد ؟!*_


*تمام *
*و من المحبة ايضا الا يحرجني المسلم و يطلب مني التنازل عن معتقداتي و ايماني و مقدساتي في نظير وحدته الوطنية معي*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ما حدث من صلاه سيدتين بكنيسه
أرى أنه أمر مفتعل لتوطيد الوحده الوطنيه
أمام الناس لذا كانت كاميرا التصوير جاهزه 

[YOUTUBE]0h-aEFMNkT4[/YOUTUBE]

حتى تجد  بالفيديو  شيخ من الأزهر يعتلي منبر كنيسة قصر الدوبارة 

بتحاول الكنيسه أن تجد توحد للوحده الوطنيه

وكان روساء المدن المحليه فى الأعياد يتكلمون ساعه العظات
فى العيد وشعب الكنيسه يصفق لهم

لكن بالنسبه أن نصلى عندهم قداس أو هم سيصلون بالكنيسه

فهذا لم يحدث وأبدا هذه كانت حاله خاصه

 هذا رأيي ...........

المهم فى الموضوع
*
أن نصلى للبلد والكنيسه وشعبها
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أود ان ابدي رأيي في موضوع الاخ عصام وكان تصويتي بأنني أقبل بهذا الشيء لكن أشك في انه يتفق مع تعاليم الدين والسبب هو التالي من وجهة نظر مسيحية واسلامية:

موافق ان تقام صلاة مسيحية في المسجد - على ان يتم أستبدال المحراب بمذبح وتقديسه!
وموافق كمسلم ان تقام صلاة في كنيسة - على ان يتم رفع المذبح المقدس وبيت القربان!


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ما حدث من صلاه سيدتين بكنيسه
> أرى أنه أمر مفتعل لتوطيد الوحده الوطنيه
> أمام الناس لذا كانت كاميرا التصوير جاهزه
> المهم فى الموضوع
> ...


فعلا امر مفتعل


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ما حدث من صلاه سيدتين بكنيسه





النهيسى قال:


> أرى أنه أمر مفتعل لتوطيد الوحده الوطنيه
> أمام الناس لذا كانت كاميرا التصوير جاهزه
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0h-aEFMNkT4[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


*و اذن فهو " نفــــــــــــــــــاق و تظــــــــاهر بالمحبة و التسامح " ..*
*و ليس ابدا محبة حقيقية او تسامحا حقيقيا ..*
*فهل بعد هذا التظاهر الواضح بالمحبة و الخالي من اي معني حقيقي يطلب منا هؤلاء - بتصويرهم للحدث الهزلي و نشره علي الانترنت - ان نبيع مقدساتنا و مبادئنا و تعاليم عقيدتنا بهذا الثمن الرخيص فنشترى نفاقا و تظاهرا لنرضي به من سيحتقره و يحتقرنا بالتاكيد و يستعلي علينا اكثر و اكثر اذ يظن ان كل المسيحيين منافقين و لا مبادئ لديهم؟؟؟؟*​​​


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مازال الفكر الثقافى متخلف
ما دخل الدين بالسياسة
النظام العام وكيف يسير هو مايحدد هل هناك مشاكل طائفية ام لا
هل دخول قس جامع او شيخ كنيسة برهان ان الامور تسير بصورة منطقية
اقحام الدين بالسياسة امر غير مقبول بالمرة


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *اقحام الدين بالسياسة امر غير مقبول بالمرة*





*هذا ليس فقط اقحام للدين في السياسه.. لكنه " استخدام و استغلال و تسخير للدين لخدمة الغرض السياسي" *
*لا تنسي ابداء رايك بالتصويت في الاستطلاع يا جرجس .*
​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*اذا كنا هنا نتحدث ع موقف بعينه 
عليا اولا ان اسأل عن الدافع وراء تصوير هذه الصوره لاعرف الاجابه عن  سؤالك
لو كانت لحظة احساس بوحده وطنيه ما بين مجموعة اصدقاء فلا مانع من باب المحبه والسلام المسيحى النابع من عقيدتنا وتربيتنا المسيحيه
ولو كان مشهد خبيث ونية مسلمين لاثبات شيئاً ما فهو مشهد مرفوض واتمنى الا اراه مره اخرى 
والى ان يظهر الدافع والسبب اسمحلى بتعليق رأيى ..*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولو كان مشهد خبيث ونية مسلمين لاثبات شيئاً ما فهو مشهد مرفوض واتمنى الا اراه مره اخرى *
> *..*



*استنادا للفكر الاسلامي العدواني الاستعمارى الخبيث الذي روج له عمر بن الخطاب بمنتهي اللؤم منذ نشاة الاسلام و منذ ان وطات قدماه كنيسة القيامة .. فهذا الدافع - الموجود في الاقتباس - يكون هو الارجح و الاكثر منطقية و الاقرب للتصديق يا دونا*
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم  ... هذا ليس برهاناً كافياً على التسامح و الوحدة الوطنية
اضافة الى أنه يتنافى مع تعاليم الدين
فخلط الدين مع الأمور الاجتماعية في بوتقة واحدة خاطئ

و كفى ما نراه من قتل و تعذيب و تمثيل بالمسيحيين من قبل المسلمين


أية وحدة وطنية؟؟
وحدة أمام الناس ... و حقد على المسيحيين يخفيه كل مسلم وراء تعاليم وجهه
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *تم ... هذا ليس برهاناً كافياً على التسامح و الوحدة الوطنية*​
> 
> 
> *اضافة الى أنه يتنافى مع تعاليم الدين*
> ...


*حقا..*
*ما اروع هذا الرد في صراحته و صدقه و موضوعيته*
*تقييم واحد مش كفايه عليه *​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رجاء خاص من كل الاخوة الاحباء *
*من يعرف عضوا مسلما هنا فليدعوه  للمشاركه في الموضوع  و ابداء الراي في هذا الامر ..لانه من الاهمية بمكان ايضا ان نسمع وجهة نظر الطرف الاخر *​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *موافق ان تقام صلاة مسيحية في المسجد - على ان يتم أستبدال المحراب بمذبح وتقديسه!*​


*المستحيل بعينه *
*



وموافق كمسلم ان تقام صلاة في كنيسة - على ان يتم رفع المذبح المقدس وبيت القربان

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*المستحيل بعينه ايضا *​ 
*شكرا فادي لتوضيحك استحالة ان تكون المحبة او التسامح تتمثل في التنازل عن الثوابت العقائدية او العبث بها  *​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

طبعا اوافق لان هذا من ضمن المفاتيح الخمسة التى اعطت للنبى ولم تعطى لاحد قبله وهى 
"وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا ، فأيما رجل من أمتي أدركته الصلاة فليصل"


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*


المسلم المستنير قال:



			طبعا اوافق لان هذا من ضمن المفاتيح الخمسة التى اعطت للنبى ولم تعطى لاحد قبله وهى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


المسلم المستنير قال:


> *"وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا ، فأيما رجل من أمتي أدركته الصلاة فليصل"*​


 
*شكرا جزيلا لتوضيح وجهة النظر الاسلاميه في هذا الامر *​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا لا اوضح وجهة النظر الاسلامية فقط بل اؤيد ذلك تايدا كبيرا لدعم الوحدة الوطنية والاخاء فاننى احب المسيحين لانهم شركائى فى الوطن


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*


المسلم المستنير قال:



			انا لا اوضح وجهة النظر الاسلامية فقط بل اؤيد ذلك تايدا كبيرا لدعم الوحدة الوطنية والاخاء فاننى احب المسيحين لانهم شركائى فى الوطن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**حسنا اخي الفاضل*
*اذن فانت ترى انه يصح و يكون من العدل و المحبة المتبادلة و التسامح ان نقيم نحن ايضا بالمقابل قداس الاحد بكل طقوسه كاملة في المسجد و ان نتناول جسد الرب يسوع المسيح و دمه علي منبر المسجد؟؟؟*
*ترى هل هذه هي وجهة نظر اغلبية المسلمين ؟؟؟*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا كان لايتنافى مع تعاليم دينكم انت


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> اذا كان لايتنافى مع تعاليم دينكم انت


* دعك مما يتنافي و ما لا يتنافي مع تعاليم ديننا الان فنحن ادرى بديننا و تعاليمه ..وفقط وضح لنا ما يتنافي و ما لا يتنافي مع تعاليم دينك في هذا الامر*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انت يامشفق خرجت من موضوع الوحدة الوطنية وانا لااقبل ذلك فاذا كنت تريد الحوار فلتتوجه الى قسم الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المشفق قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هل كان الصليب مقدسا؟*


*شكرا للمشاركة *
*و هذه وجهة نظر اسلاميه اخري " صريحة جدا " ..و نحترمها لصراحتها*​[/FONT]


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الرد بسيط جدا طبعا ممكن واستدل بواقعة بسيطة ان الرسول عندما دخل مكة فى غزوة فتح مكة قال للمشركين انه من دخل المسجد فهو امن اى انه اجاز دخول المسجد لغير المسلمين


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> انت يامشفق خرجت من موضوع الوحدة الوطنية وانا لااقبل ذلك فاذا كنت تريد الحوار فلتتوجه الى قسم الحوار الاسلامى


*بالعكس عزيزى*
*الزميل " مشفق " قام بالتعبير عن وجهة نظره كمسلم بطريقة شديدة الوضوح و الصراحة رافضا تواجد الصليب في المسجد لانه يري انه غير مقدس*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> الرد بسيط جدا طبعا ممكن واستدل بواقعة بسيطة ان الرسول عندما دخل مكة فى غزوة فتح مكة قال للمشركين انه من دخل المسجد فهو امن اى انه اجاز دخول المسجد لغير المسلمين


*يا عزيزى*
*نحن لن ندخل مسجدك للاحتماء او الاختباء.. بل لممارسة طقوس عبادتنا و لاقامة شعائر صلاتنا بكل طقوسها المقدسة و بكل حرية ..هل توافق ؟؟؟؟* ​​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

دعك من كل هذا الجدال انا قلت اننا من الممكن ان نصلى فى الكنيسة وم الممكن ان تصلوا انتم فى المسجد ولكن ايضا لابد ان نرجع نحن لشيوحنا الكبار وانتم لرجال الدين المسيحين الكبار


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هل عدم فداست الشئ يعنى انه لايجب الدخول الى المسجد فكيف ذلك وان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخول المسجد بالحذاء


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

قداست اسف


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> هل عدم فداست الشئ يعنى انه لايجب الدخول الى المسجد فكيف ذلك وان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخول المسجد بالحذاء


*هل تظن ان وضع ..الصليب.. و حذاء رسولكم..في دخولهما للمسجد .. يستويان هنا ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا كنت اخاف من ذلك لم اكن اعنى ذلك بل اضرب لك مثلا معناه انه حتى لو لم يكن الصليب مقدس فمن الممكن ان يدخل المسجد وليس تهكما فانا احترم معتقداتكم كما تحترمون معتقادتى ولكن اذا كنت حزنت لذلك فاتنا اسف جدا ولكن لابد ان تفهم قصدى


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> انا كنت اخاف من ذلك لم اكن اعنى ذلك بل اضرب لك مثلا معناه انه حتى لو لم يكن الصليب مقدس فمن الممكن ان يدخل المسجد وليس تهكما فانا احترم معتقداتكم كما تحترمون معتقادتى ولكن اذا كنت حزنت لذلك فاتنا اسف جدا ولكن لابد ان تفهم قصدى


*لا يا عزيزى ..انا لا احزن و لم احزن ..بل فرحت حقا *
*فقط اريد رايك بكل صراحة و وضوح طبقا لمعتقداتك*
* و مهما كان الرد قاسيا في نظرك فقله و لا تتردد او تخجل *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما ينفعش للاسف...*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انت مازلت تفهمنى خطأ انا لااقول انهما متساويان بل اقول قصدت هذا لغرض بلاغى وهو التضاد فى القدوسية وهذا التضاد غرضة توضيح معنى ان الصليب حتى لو كان غير مقدس فهو ليس كالحذاء وبرغم ذلك فالحذء دخل المسجد وايضا غرض التضاد فى القدوسية تاكيد فكرة انه من الممكن دخول الصليب المسجد


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما ينفعش للاسف...*​


* وضحي الاسباب و لا تبخلي علينا بها.. يا زهرة المنتدي*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> انت مازلت تفهمنى خطأ انا لااقول انهما متساويان بل اقول قصدت هذا لغرض بلاغى وهو التضاد فى القدوسية وهذا التضاد غرضة توضيح معنى ان الصليب حتى لو كان غير مقدس فهو ليس كالحذاء وبرغم ذلك فالحذء دخل المسجد وايضا غرض التضاد فى القدوسية تاكيد فكرة انه من الممكن دخول الصليب المسجد


*حسنا .*
*وفقا لمعتقداتك و ليس لرايك الشخصي المنفرد ..هل توافق ان :*

*نتناول جسد الرب يسوع المسيح و دمه في المسجد *

*و ان نقيم هيكلا للصلاة و التناول علي المنبر*

*و ان نتلو قانون الايمان المسيحي و الصلاة الربانية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشكلة ان المسلمين من المستحيل أن يعملوا المثل و يسمحوا لنا الدخول و اقامه قداس . 
سؤالى للمسلم هنا هل يسمح علمائك للمسيحين بأقامة قداس الاحد في احدى الجوامع و ما ردة فعلهم . رجاءا أجعل جوابك واقعيا ؟ *


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

فى مسالة تتلوا قانون الايمان المسيحى والصلاة الربانية فمن الممكن اما فى *تناول جسد الرب يسوع و دمه في المسجد و ان نقيم هيكلا للصلاة فان لااعرف طبيعة هذه العبادة ولذلك فانا قلت لك فى مشاركة سابقة اننا لابد ان نرجع لشيوخنا الكبار وانتم لرجال دينكم الكبار *
*ماستشهد بقوله تعالى "واسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون"*


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اما من المسلمين العوام فالمعظم سوف يرفض لغيرتهم الشديدة على دينهم واما العلماء سوف نقمهم الى قسمين وهم العلماء الناقلين للعلم والفقهاء وانا ارى ان القسم الاول معظمه سوف يرفض واما القسم الثانى وهذا القسم هو من يستشار فى الموضوع فاذا قال يجوز فهو يجوز واذا قال لايجوز فلا يجوز


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> فى مسالة تتلوا قانون الايمان المسيحى والصلاة الربانية فمن الممكن اما فى *تناول جسد الرب يسوع و دمه في المسجد و ان نقيم هيكلا للصلاة فان لااعرف طبيعة هذه العبادة ولذلك فانا قلت لك فى مشاركة سابقة اننا لابد ان نرجع لشيوخنا الكبار وانتم لرجال دينكم الكبار *
> *ماستشهد بقوله تعالى "واسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون"*


*يا عزيزى ..*
*هناك ثوابت عقائدية واضحة وضوح الشمس عند كلا الطرفين و لا تحتاج لان نحتكم فيها لمشايخ او لكهنة .. *
*فاجب من فضلك بصراحه في ضوء ثوابت عقيدتك و ليس استنادا لرايك الشخصي كانسان متحرر*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ان قلت لك الثابت عندنا اننا يجوز ان نصلى فى الكنيسة واستشهدت بالمفاتيح الخمسة التى اعطت للنبى 
اما ان يصلى المسيحى فى المسجد فليس من الثوابت انما هى مسالة فقية ويستدل عليها باحداث ووقائع وبعدان من قال لك انها من الثوابت فاذا كانت من الثوابت ارينى الدليل لكى استنير


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> فى مسالة تتلوا قانون الايمان المسيحى والصلاة الربانية *فمن الممكن"*


*لا تتعجل في الحكم يا عزيزى.. فتندم*
*هل تعرف نص قانون الايمان المسيحي ؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعرف نص الصلاة الربانيه ؟؟؟* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رغم محبتى الكبيره للمسلمين و يكاد يكون كل و اعذ اصدقائى مسلمين و جذء صغير من عائلتى مسلمين-- لكنى لا اقبل ابدا ابدا هذا-- لا لى و لا لهم---*
*هذا شو--- لمن نطهر الوحده الوطنيه!!!!!*
*عايذين وحده ينزلو خدمه مع بعض--يزورو ملاجىء بعض--- يساعدو يعض-- هى دى الوحده الحقيقيه مش شو للتصوير---*
*و هم اكيد هيرفضو الصلاه عندهم----دا اذا كان سمعنا عن دار ايتام انتحر فيه اكثر من 5 اطفال-- فتم طلب الخدمه فيه لانقاظ الاطفال و مساعدتهم و رفع معنويتهم-- و تم الرفد-- لا يقبل الدار خدمه مسيحى-- هيقبل قداس مسيحى فى جامعه!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *الثابت عندنا ..*
> *اننا يجوز ان نصلى فى الكنيسة*​


*شكرا للتوضيح*​


> *اما ان يصلى المسيحى فى المسجد..*
> * فليس من الثوابت *​


 
*شكرا للتوضيح ايضا ..هذا هو ما نريد ان نسمعه من الجانب الاسلامي وفقا لمعتقداته و ثوابتها*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لو تلاحظ اننى كتبت من الممكن وليس بالتاكيد وهذا يدل اننى اقول من راى ولذلك قلت لك اننا يجب ان نرجع الى الفقهاء واستدلت بقول الله تعالى *"واسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون"*


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام على الاخ "حبوا اعدائكم" اننى ارفع له القبعة لهذا القول انه غلبنا نحن الاثنين بقولا جميل


----------



## السـامرية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

_*لا طبعا ماينفعش
الوحدة الوطنية حاجة وتعاليم الدين حاجة تانية خالص
دا كدة هايبقى خلط امور مش وحدة وطنية وخلط الامور فى الدين ممنوووووووووووووووع طبعا
واذا كان على الفيديو دى مجرد حالة استثنائية وليست قاعدة طبعا وبالاخص ان الكاميرات كانت جاهزة للتصوير هههههههههه يعنى لو دى حركة تصنف تحت شعار المحبة هاتبقى بدون اعلام وكاميرا المفروض المحبة تبقى بينك وبين ربنا مش بينك وبين الاعلام؟
ارفض طبعا*_​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> لو تلاحظ اننى كتبت من الممكن وليس بالتاكيد وهذا يدل اننى اقول من راى ولذلك قلت لك اننا يجب ان نرجع الى الفقهاء واستدلت بقول الله تعالى *"واسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لاتعلمون"*


*لكن حينما ينعدم اليقين.. فلا حرج ان نحتكم لثوابت عقائدنا اتقاءا للخطاء ..*
*وانت قلت راي عقيدتك الصريح الواضح في مشاركتك السابقة رقم 67..*
*و هذا يكفي* ​​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا قلت الثابت فى ان نصلى نحن فى الكنيسة 
ولكن عندما قلت *ممكن كان فى ان يصلى المسيحى فى المسجد راجع ماقلت جيدا*
*وبعان احنا المفروض ننهى الحوار بالكلمة الجميلة التى قالها الاخ "حبوا اعدائكم*


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لا لن أقبل 
فكنيستا مكان طاهر مقدس ليست مكانا للعبادات الوثنية 
غير ذلك سيدنا المسيح طرد الباعة من عند الهيكل لأنه بيت الرب 
ومخصص لكلام الرب المقدس
فهل تتوقعون أن يقبل له المجد بأن تقام صلوات وثنية في بيته 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اقبل لاننى اريد ان اعرف المسلمين حقيقة المسيحية لانهم لا يعرفون شيئا غير اكاذيب المشايخ


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المسلم المستنير قال:


> *وبعان احنا المفروض ننهى الحوار بالكلمة الجميلة التى قالها الاخ "حبوا اعدائكم*


*لا يا عزيزى*
*المفروض ننهى الحوار " بالحقيقة " الثابته في معتقدات الطرفين .. بلا رتوش.. او تجميل.. او مداراة.. او نفاق.. او خداع للنفس او للغير  ..و مهما كانت قاسية*​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ان قلت لك الثابت عندنا انت تحاول ان تجرنى الى جدال فسسطائى يسمى بالهرطقة انا لم اخدع احد فانا قلت الثابت


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لا لن أقبل​
> 
> 
> *فكنيستا مكان طاهر مقدس ليست مكانا للعبادات الوثنية*
> ...


*مش حاتصدقي لو قلت لك اني كنت متوقع ان ده حايكون ردك*​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو ماتش كورة ؟ ...*
*مباراة الذهاب على أرضى ومبارة الأياب على أرضك ؟...*
*من أخترع هذه الفكرة ؟*
*على من تسبب فى أنتشار الكراهية داخل هذا الوطن أو ترك الحبل على الغارب أو سمح بتفشيه ...عليه هو وحده أصلاح الخلل*
*وهنا هى الدولة ...هى من قامت بالتصنيف وهى من زرعت لفظة ( وحدة وطنية) *
*على الدولة أن تقف على مسافة واحدة من كل المواطنين بغض النظر عن الأنتماءات العرقية او الدينية أو العقائدية ...*
*على الجانب الآخر من الشاطئ بشر أستطاعوا أن يوحدوا عُملتهم وجيوشهم وتأشيرات الدخول اليهم وهم مختلفون فى اللغة والدين والعرق والأمكانيات والأنتماءات...*
*ونحن هنا لا نزال مصرين على خانة الديانة فى البطاقات (!)*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على من تسبب فى أنتشار الكراهية داخل هذا الوطن **(!)*



*اؤكد لك اخي انه ليس " الدولة " بذاتها ..بل " الدولة المحكومة بالدين "*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اؤكد لك اخي انه ليس " الدولة " ..بل " الدين "*​


ياعصام ...الدين شئ والمواطن شئ آخر ...
وأنا أعرف من تقصد ...ولكن صدقنى معظم المسلمين فى هذا البلد لا يفقهون شئ عن الجانب الآخر من أسلامهم من كثرة ما أضيف له ومن كثرة الفتاوى ...
المسلم العادى الذى تختلط به ( جار كان او زميل عمل أو صديق ) لا يسأل فى المسيحية ويكتفى بما لديه من معلومات مبتورة مشوشة مغلوطة بفعل فاعل ..هو يخاف من مجرد السؤال ولا يجد فيما بين يديه ( حسب ما أُملى عليه ) داعياً لكراهية الآخر ...

*المسلم يعتقد أن ما بين يديه شئ ذا بال*
*ولا يدرى أن مالديه شئ كل القرون عليه بالت ...*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على الجانب الآخر من الشاطئ بشر أستطاعوا أن يوحدوا عُملتهم وجيوشهم وتأشيرات الدخول اليهم وهم مختلفون فى اللغة والدين والعرق والأمكانيات والأنتماءات...*
> *ونحن هنا لا نزال مصرين على خانة الديانة فى البطاقات (!)*



*نحن متدينون اخي .. و لا حيلة لنا في تديننا.. و من الخطاء ان نتنازل عن تلك الفضيلة العظمي لنقتدي بقوم لا دين لهم و لا يحترمون اي دين مهما كان تقدمهم الحضارى ..فمصير الروح عندنا اهم من مكاسب العالم*​​​​


----------



## المسلم المستنير (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ويريت نكف عن المناقشة الان ونستكملها بالليل *الساعة 11* لانى ساذهب للصلاة  وبعديها درسين 
فعذرا لكم واشكركم على المناقشة اللطيفة هذه *التى سنستكملها بالليل ان شاء الله* ​esambraveheart وتشرفت بمعرفتكم وخصوصا  
وعلى فكرة انا طالب بالصف الثانى الثانوى فيريت تدعولى انجح 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

طب انا اجابتى غير كل الموجود

نعم اقبل ولا يخالف تعاليم الدين لكن هذا غير كافى ليدل على التسامح والوحدة الوطنية


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اقبل ذلك
فلا يمكن ان يقام قداس فى جامع نظرا لطقوس القداسات وكيفية قيامها 
وفى نفس الوقت لا اقبل ان يصى مسلم فى كنيستى فلا يجتمع الظلمة مع النور ابدا​


----------



## staregypt (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*و اذا اتضح ان هذا ظنك وحدك فقط و ليس رغبة الطرف الاخر حقا ؟؟؟*
اولا الطرف الاخر فعلا لا يحافظ على هذا البند
هذا واقع وحقيقة
ولكن هذا واجبى لانها بلدى
بخاف عليها بجد
وبحاول أحافظ عليها على قدر استطاعتى
 *هل يغفر خوفك علي مصلحة البلد ساعتها تفريطك في مقدساتك 
انا لا أفرط فى كنيستى لان أبى واجدادى 
ماتوا لاجل الحفاظ على الكنيسة وكل مكان مقدس

من اجل وهم و سراب و خدعة اسمها وحدة وطنية لا يلتزم 
الوحدة الوطنية هى خـــدعة
تظهر فى اوقات معينة
ولكن ليس لها واقع أبـــــــدا
فى حياتنا أطـــــــــــــلاقا


بتطبيق بنودها الا المسيحي وحده بينما يتنصل المسلم منها و يلتف عليها بشتي الطرق لانها تخالف ايمانه صراحة و تتنافي و قناعته الداخلية كمسلم ؟؟؟؟*​فعــــــلاالمسيحى فقط هو الذى يحمى هذا البلد 
والوقائع والتاريخ يشهد بذلك
لطالما كانوا الاقباط يحاولون بأستماتة للبحث عن اى أرض مشتركة بيننا وبينهم
للحفاظ على البلد
وعلى أمن وسلامه البلد بكل من فيها
ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
كلمة أخيرة أقولها
أن الكنيسة طـــــــــــــــــــاهرة ومقدسة
وكل من يدخل فيها يتطهر ويتقدس 
ولا يمكن لاى أنسان ان يدنسه
والسيد المسيح قال أن الامم ستاتى وتسجد له من كل الارض
ودلوقتى نيجى نقفل الكنيسة فى وجه هؤلاء الامم
لكى نسد كل ما يمكن ان يخلص حياتهم
الهالكة
بحجه انهم لن يسمحوا لنا بفعل المثل!
ان انهم سيدنسون الكنيسة!
أطهر مكان على الارض هى الكنيسة
وتستطيع ان تطهر اى أنسان يدخلها 
وليس العكس
أشــــكرك جدا عصام لاتاحة الفرصة
لى للتعبير عن رأى

​


----------



## MAJI (27 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف سيصلي المسيحيين والمسلمين في بناء واحد 
المسلمون يعتبروننا كفار ومشركين
ونحن لانؤمن ان يجتمع النور والظلمة في مكان واحد 
لا لااقبل ان اصلي مع مسلم  في كنيسة واحدة او جامع واحد 
فالكنيسة تحيي ذكرى صلب وموت وقيامة المسيح 
والمسجد يقرأ ما صلب وما مات لكن شبه لهم
كيف ؟!!!!!!
والموضوع ليس له علاقة بالوحدة الوطنية 
الوطن وحده هو الذي يجمع المسيحي والمسلم والصابئي والبوذي والملحد تحت رايته


----------



## prayer heartily (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هو اختارت ارفض لانه مش دليل التسامح والوحده الوطنيه
دا غير ان الصلاه بتاعتنا تحتاج تدشين مذبح في المكان اللي هنصلي فيه


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*


tasoni queena قال:



			ولا يخالف تعاليم الدين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**و اين هي تعاليم الدين التي تتفق و هذا الفعل ؟؟؟*
*لا في المسيحية و لا في الاسلام و لا في اليهودية مسموح بممارسة العبادات الاخرى في مكان العباده.*
*احنا مش حانخترع دين جديد يا كوينا عشان نخدم غرض سياسي دنيوى .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*
> *كلمة أخيرة أقولها*
> *أن الكنيسة طـــــــــــــــــــاهرة ومقدسة*
> *وكل من يدخل فيها يتطهر ويتقدس *
> ...


*كل كلامك ممتاز اختي الا هذه*
*هؤلاء دخلوا الكنيسة ليس ليتطهروا فيها بالصلاة لالهنا ..بل ليصلوا لالههم فيها و يسجدون له ..و هذا ارفضه بشدة و اعتبره بلا نفاق و لا مجاملة و لا مداراة .. تدنيس *
*للكنيسة و ليس تطهير لهم..*
*خروج20 :3*​ 
*3 لا يكن لك آلهة اخرى امامي.*
*لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ*
*خروج 34 : 14*
*14 فانك لا تسجد لاله آخر لان الرب اسمه غيور.اله غيور هو.*​ 
*و المحبة و التسامح لا يكونان ابدا بتدنيس بيت الله ..و لو كان الامر كذلك لكان المسيح تسامح مع الباعة الجالسين في الهيكل و لم " يصنع سوطا " ليطردهم منه .*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *و اين هي تعاليم الدين التي تتفق و هذا الفعل ؟؟؟*
> *لا في المسيحية و لا في الاسلام و لا في اليهودية مسموح بممارسة العبادات الاخرى في مكان العباده.*
> *احنا مش حانخترع دين جديد يا كوينا عشان نخدم غرض سياسي دنيوى *



انا مليش اى غرض سياسى ولا دنيوى

احنا بنتقبل الاخر ونحترمه ونكفل حرية ممارسة الشعائر

ومش معنى انهم ساعة احداث الميدان اضطروا يدخلوا يحتموا بالكنيسة

ويعالجوا المصابين

يجى وقت الصلاة امنعهم انهم يصلوا ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يجى وقت الصلاة امنعهم انهم يصلوا ولا ايه ؟؟



*ايوه ..لازم تمنعيهم لان الكتاب المقدس بيقول كده(راجعي سفر الخروج ) .. لان محبتكم كثوار لبعضكم شئ.. و تدنيس الكنيسة بصلاة وثنية شئ اخر و لا يمكن ابدا تبريره بهذه الحجج الواهيه .*​​​​


----------



## prayer heartily (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بيتي بيت الصلاه يدعي لا تجعلوه مغاره لل.....


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *ايوه ..لازم تمنعيهم لان الكتاب المقدس بيقول كده .. لان محبتكم كثوار لبعضكم شئ.. و تدنيس الكنيسة بصلاة وثنية شئ اخر و لا يمكن ابدا تبريره بهذه الحجج الواهيه .*​



الكنيسة لا تدنس بوجود المدنسين

حضرتك بتفكرنى بموضوع القرأن لا يمسه الا المطهرون


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *الكنيسة لا تدنس بوجود المدنسين*


*لكن تتدنس بصلاتهم الوثنية ..و ها مافعلوه ..و هذا ما سمح به بعض السطحيين الذين لا يمتون للمسيحية بصلة سوى بالاسم . *

*و لا حتي تلك المحبة الزائفة تغفر لمن ارتكبوا هذا الفعل و سمحوا بدنيس هيكل الله بصلاة وثنية .*

*مت 10:37 *

*من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني ..فلا يستحقني.*

*ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني.. فلا يستحقني*







*فانه لو كانت محبتنا للاب او الام او الابن او الابنة اكثر من محبتنا للمسيح ستحرمنا من المسيح ..فهل يوجد هنا مجال حتي للحديث عن محبة الانسان لاصدقائه؟؟؟؟؟*



*كوينا ..راجعي المشاركة 70 لتعرفي ان المسلم لا يتنازل عن اقداسه و لا معتقداته في مقابل اي شئ و لا حتي في مقابل محبتك تلك ..فلماذا تتنازلين انت عن مقدساتك و معتقداتك في مقابل وهم و سراب ؟؟؟*

*و ان كنتي لا تعرفين حدودك اختي كمسيحيه ..*


​
*فاقرئي الكتاب المقدس لتعرفي... و اسالي من يعرفون ( ليس عيب )..* *قبل ان تؤيدي هكذا بسطحية تصرفا يعد تدنيسا صريحا لهيكل الله بصلاة وثنية .*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *و لا حتي تلك المحبة الزائفة تغفر لمن ارتكبوا هذا الفعل و سمحوا بدنيس هيكل الله بصلاة وثنية .*​
> *مت 10:37 *
> 
> *من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني ..فلا يستحقني**.*
> ...



متقلقش استاذ عصام حدودى انا عرفاها كويس

وربنا اللى هيحاسبنى مش حد تانى

والكنيسة لا تدنس بوجود مدنسين فيها

انا مليش دعوة المسلم يتنزل عن مقدساته ولا لاء لاننا مش زيهم ولا مقارنة بينا وبينهم اصلاااااااا

زى ما قلت لحضرتك الموضوع بيفكرنى بالقرآن لا يمسه الا المطهرون

هل يدنس القرأن ( بضم الياء ) ام يطهر المدنسين


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> والكنيسة لا تدنس بوجود مدنسين فيها
> 
> بيفكرنى بالقرآن لا يمسه الا المطهرون
> 
> هل يدنس القرأن ( بضم الياء ) ام يطهر المدنسين



*مالناش دعوه بمعتقداتهم في قرانهم ..احنا لينا معتقداتنا و لازم نلتزم بيها .*
*وان كانت الكنيسة لا تدنس بوجود مدنسين فيها.. لكنها تتدنس بصلاتهم الوثنية ..و هذا مافعلوه ..لان الامر لم يقتصر علي مجرد تواجدهم في الكنيسة بل اقاموا شعائر صلاتهم الوثنية فيها.*
* ..فلا تبحثي عن مبررات لهذا التدنيس الصريح لانها ستكون ضروبا من السطحية و الجهل بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس*​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *مالناش دعوه بمعتقداتهم في قرانهم ..احنا لينا معتقداتنا و لازم نلتزم بيها .*
> *وان كانت الكنيسة لا تدنس بوجود مدنسين فيها.. لكنها تتدنس بصلاتهم الوثنية ..و هذا مافعلوه ..لان الامر لم يقتصر علي مجرد تواجدهم في الكنيسة بل اقاموا شعائر صلاتهم الوثنية فيها.*
> *..فلا تبحثي عن مبررات لهذا التدنيس الصريح لانها ستكون ضروبا من السطحية و الجهل بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس
> 
> *​





> *لكنها تتدنس بصلاتهم الوثنية *



صلاتهم ربنا بيسمعها حتى لو كانت وثنية ولا عايز تقنعنى ان المسيحين بس اللى ربنا واقف معاهم ويستجيب لصلاتهم​
على العموم

مش هزعل على كلماتك ( جاهلة وسطحية ) لانى اتعودت على اسلوبك زى الجميع 

بس هقولك زى ما قولتلك انا حرة فى اعتقادى

وربنا اللى هيحاسبنى مش انت

وشكرا لنصيحتك جدا ربنا يعوضك ( انت اللهم ما بلغت اللهم فـأشهد )

انا ليا انى اخد بيها او لا


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *صلاتهم ربنا بيسمعها ..حتى لو كانت وثنية *​


 
*هههههههه..عسل يا كوينا*​ 
*دايما انت كده بتضحكيني ..يا اختي.. الصغيره*​ 
*في شرع مــــــــــــــــــــــــــين ده يا كوينا..*
*و هل يمكن ان يقول الكتاب المقدس .. هذا الهراء ؟؟؟؟؟*​

*من يصلي صلاة وثنية فهو بالقطع " يصلي لاله اخر غير الله " ..فكيف سيسمعه الله و يتقبل منه صلاته و هو لا يصلي له اصلا بل لاله اخر يحب الشر و الدماء و يحض علي الكراهية و العدوان ؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هههههههه..عسل يا كوينا*​
> 
> *دايما انت كده بتضحكيني ..يا اختي.. الصغيره*​
> *في شرع مــــــــــــــــــــــــــين ده يا كوينا و هل الكتاب المقدس يقول هذا ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *من يصلي صلاة وثنية فهو بالقطع " يصلي لاله اخر غير الله " ..فكيف سيسمعه الله و يتقبل منه صلاته و هو لا يصلي له اصلا بل لاله اخر يحب الشر و الدماء و يحض علي الكراهية و العدوان ؟؟؟؟ *​


*يعنى هما لو عارفين انهم بيعبدو اله وثنى هيعبدوه
اكيد  هما بيدعو ربنا وبيصلو له عشان كده ربنا بيسمعلهم 
لانه مش أله وثنى *


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لانه مش أله وثنى *


*بل اله وثني.. و بالدليل و اقراء هذا الموضوع لتعرف *​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133036&highlight=%C7%E1%E6%CB%E4%ED​ 

*و انصحك بان تاخذ جوله في منتدي الحوار الاسلامي " لتعرف و تستنير " فالعلم و الاستنارة ليسوا عيبا و هم افضل كثيرا من التخبط او الجهل بالشئ .. بدلا من ان تفترض فرضيات لا تستند لاي علم ثم تعتبرها مسلمات و قاعدة واجبة التعميم و التطبيق*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *هههههههه..عسل يا كوينا*​
> *دايما انت كده بتضحكيني ..يا اختي.. الصغيره*​
> *في شرع مــــــــــــــــــــــــــين ده يا كوينا..*
> *و هل يمكن ان يقول الكتاب المقدس .. هذا الهراء ؟؟؟؟؟*​
> ...


طب اشكرنى بقى ههههههههه

يعنى انت رأيك ان مفيش ولا مسلم صلى صلاة قبل كده استجابت له ؟؟

مفيش حد دعا واستجبله ؟؟

مفيش حدربنا وقف معاه لما صلى له





> *يصلي لاله اخر غير الله *



يعنى ولا مسلم لا بوذ ولا هندوسى ربنا وقف معاه مش بس مسلم ؟؟؟

هو ده الهنا فى نظرك ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*


tasoni queena قال:



			طب اشكرنى بقى ههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


tasoni queena قال:


> *يعنى انت رأيك ان مفيش ولا مسلم صلى صلاة قبل كده استجابت له ؟؟*


​


tasoni queena قال:


> *مفيش حد دعا واستجبله ؟؟*
> ​
> *مفيش حدربنا وقف معاه لما صلى له*
> 
> ...


​
*الله يشرق شمسه علي الابرار ..و الظالمين..لحكمة في نفسه ..*

*و انتظارا لوقت الحصاد.. فالزوان متروك لينمو مع الحنطة جنبا الي جنب ..و لكن في النهاية سيقول صاحب الدينونة كلمته ..حيث ستجمع الحنطة الي المخازن ..و اما الزوان فيحرق بالنار .*
*استجابة الله لطلباتهم " هي امهال و لطف منه علهم يتوبوا و يرجعوا "..لكنها ابدا لا تعني رضاه عنهم او عن صلاتهم *​​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *الله يشرق شمسه علي الابرار ..و الظالمين..لحكمة في نفسه ..*
> 
> *و انتظارا لوقت الحصاد.. فالزوان متروك لينمو مع الحنطة جنبا الي جنب ..و لكن في النهاية سيقول صاحب الدينونة كلمته ..حيث ستجمع الحنطة الي المخازن ..و اما الزوان فيحرق بالنار .*
> *استجابة الله لطلباتهم " هي امهال و لطف منه علهم يتوبوا و يرجعوا "..لكنها ابدا لا تعني رضاه عنهم او عن صلاتهم *​​



تمام يعنى الله بيسمع صلاتهم ويلطف بيهم ويستجاب لهم

حتى لو هو غير راضى عن صلاتهم

ازاى صلاتهم اللى الله بيسمعها تدنس الكنايس ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ازاى صلاتهم اللى الله بيسمعها تدنس الكنايس ؟؟


*لانها صلاة وثنية لاله وثني غير الله ..و دخول الاوثان و العبادة الوثنية لهيكل الله تدنيس له .*
*اقرئي الوصايا العشر في سفر الخروج يا كوينا* ​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *لانها صلاة وثنية لاله وثني غير الله ..و دخول الاوثان و العبادة الوثنية لهيكل الله تدنيس له .*
> *اقرئي الوصايا العشر في سفر الخروج يا كوينا* ​



لااااااا تدنيس لهيكل الله مهما حدث

على العموم للمرة التانية 

شكرا يا استاذ عصام للنصيحة صدقنى انت ( اللهم ما بلغت اللهم فأشهد )

كل شخص حر فيما يؤمن والله اللى هيحاسب مش حد تاااااااانى


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لااااااا تدنيس لهيكل الله مهما حدث


*الهتافات الناريه دي خلليها لميدان التحرير..فالكتاب المقدس لايعترف بهتافاتك هذه.. و هناك من دنسوا هيكل الله.. و هناك شئ اسمه تدنيس لهيكل الله.. و له تعريف واضح في الكتاب المقدس الذي لا اظنك تقرئينه *
*..و لا اخفي عليك ان هتافاتك هذه و نظرياتك الغريبة و فلسفاتك التي تتعارض تماما مع الكتاب المقدس  لها مسميات في قاموس اباء الكنيسة مثل ..*
*" الفكر المرفوض ..او ..الهرطقه "* ​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *الهتافات الناريه دي خلليها لميدان التحرير..فالكتاب المقدس لايعترف بهتافاتك هذه و هناك من دنسوا هيكل الله و هناك شئ اسمه تدنيس لهيكل الله و له تعريف واضح في الكتاب المقدس الذي لا اظنك تقرئينه ..و لا اخفي عليك ان هتافاتك هذه و نظرياتك لها مسمي في قاموس اباء الكنيسة اسمه ..*
> *" الهرطقه "*​


لا ودى تيجى الكتاب المقدس بيعترف بهتفاتك انت بس يا استاذى

ما قولتلك مش هزعل منك يا استاذعصام مهما قلت لانى عرفتك :smile01

حتى لو قلت انى مبقراش كتاب مقدس وانى مهرطقة وانى ثورجية فوق البيعة يللا كله على بعض 

انت طلبت رأيى وانا قولته اللى مقتنعة بيه :smile01

ومدام مبتتقبلش الرأى الاخر وبتشتمه ليه بتعمل مواضيع نقاشية


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ومدام مبتتقبلش الرأى الاخر *​



*و ما العيب في الا اقبل رايك لو كان خاطئا و ان اناقشك في فكرك لاوضح لك اوجه الخطاء فيه و ادلك علي الصواب ؟؟؟*​


> *وبتشتمه *​


*حاشا ..انا لم اشتم ..انا فقط بلغتك بما قد تكون عليه نظرة اباء الكنيسة في نظرياتك لو ان احدهم سمعك تكررين هذا الكلام الذي يخالف الكتاب المقدس صراحة *​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *و ما العيب في الا اقبل رايك لو كان خاطئا و ان اناقشك في فكرك لاوضح لك الخطاء و ادلك علي الصواب ؟؟؟*



انا مطلبتش انك تقبل رأى انا طالبت انك تتقبله 

تناقشنى بانك تقول عليا مهرطقة ؟؟





> *حاشا ..انا لم اشتم ..انا فقط بلغتك بما قد تكون عليه نظرة اباء الكنيسة في نظرياتك لو ان احدهم سمعك تكررين هذا الكلام لذي يخالف الكتاب المقدس*



بص يا استاذ عصام الشيخ دخل كنيسة واللى كانوا فى الكنيسة وافقوا على دخوله

بمعنى انه موضوع مش متفق عليه مش صواب وخطأ على المطلق

ولا كل اللى فى الكنيسة اللى دخلها الشيخ مهرطقين ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *بص يا استاذ عصام الشيخ دخل كنيسة واللى كانوا فى الكنيسة وافقوا على دخوله*​
> 
> *بمعنى انه موضوع مش متفق عليه مش صواب وخطأ على المطلق*​
> 
> *ولا كل اللى فى الكنيسة اللى دخلها الشيخ مهرطقين ؟؟؟؟؟*




*دخوله الكنيسة شئ ..*
*و اقامته لشعائر صلاة المسلمين في الكنيسة بعلمهم و موافقتهم شئ اخر ..*
*فصلاة هذا الشيخ " صلاة وثنية " ..و قد دنست.. و تدنس هيكل الله..*
*و من يوافق علي هذا التدنيس فهو مهرطق بلا شك مهما كانت مكانته الدينيه*​​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *دخوله الكنيسة شئ ..*
> *و اقامته لشعائر صلاة المسلمين في الكنيسة بعلمهم و موافقتهم شئ اخر ..*
> *فصلاة هذا الشيخ " صلاة وثنية " ..و قد دنست.. و تدنس هيكل الله..*
> *و من يوافق علي هذا التدنيس فهو مهرطق بلا شك مهما كانت مكانته الدينيه*​



زى ما قولتلك حضرتك حر فى رايك واعتقادك

وانا حرة فى رأيى واعتقادى 

ومتنساش احنا معندناش تكفير ومش من حق حد يكفر حد


----------



## esambraveheart (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *زى ما قولتلك حضرتك حر فى رايك واعتقادك*​
> 
> *وانا حرة فى رأيى واعتقادى *​



*حريتك في اعتقادك بخطاه او صوابه لا ينبغي ان تؤذي غيرك ..*​ 
*فتدنيس هيكل الله يؤذينا ..و لسنا مستعدين للوقوف صامتين مكبلين باحترامنا لحريتك في الاعتقاد تلك التي لا تحترم غيرة الاخرين علي ايمانهم و كنيستهم .*
*



ومتنساش احنا معندناش تكفير ومش من حق حد يكفر حد

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و مين كفرك هنا ؟؟؟*
*جبتي المصطلح ده منين دلوقتي؟؟؟ *​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعتقد يا جماعه كفايه كده 
سمعنا لاراء كتير مختلفه وكل شخص عرض وجهة نظره 
والموضوع اساسا لا يستحق كل الجدال ده خصوصا ف وجود قضايا اخرى ع الساحه اعتقد اهم
اسمحولى بغلق الموضوع حتى لا يصل لحد التطاول والتجريح بلا داعى
يغلق
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

